# Fishing About 3 Miles West of GSP Pier



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Sunday morning caught 3 ladyfish, yesterday caught 4 pompano, today nothing. All on sand fleas. Any advice to catch more pomps?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

You caught 4? Sounds like you should be giving out the advice.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



TheLooney1 said:


> You caught 4? Sounds like you should be giving out the advice.


Amen Brother! This time of the year, 4 Pompano is an excellent catch. 

See Steve's post about surf fish populations. JMHO C2


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Right on, unless they are 4" long like the ones I've been seeing lately ;-)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*ompano Fishing*



Pier#r said:


> Right on, unless they are 4" long like the ones I've been seeing lately ;-)


You're going to see massive schools of what I call 'tenners' from now until the cold fronts start over in Texas and Louisiana. You'll see a lot of fish caught with some 'Legals' until then.

I will revert to a flyrod to take advantage of them. Catch and Release only.

It will get better; trust me! JMHO C2


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you fly fish from a boat or shore?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishinh*



TheLooney1 said:


> Do you fly fish from a boat or shore?


I sight fish from the sand with both fly and spinning rod. Running and Gunning is my game. :whistling: C2


----------

